# bad day



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi everyone i need a bit of advice today was the first day of my exams so i wasent feeling very well in the first place but then i had a bit of a argument with one of my friends but when i was in the middle of the argument i felt like i couldet breathe and was going to pass out and felt very sick after a while it passed but is what happened due to my IBS or somethink else this has happened before and im scared one day lll actaully pass out also im a bit of a worrier can this affect IBS to appreciative any help


----------



## 13508 (May 2, 2005)

Hi emI'm not sure if its IBS related or just the way your body is handling stress or anxiety. It may even be blood sugar levels, which might be worth checking if its been an on going issue.Try not to worry, I know that is often easier said than done! If you are overly concerned maybe a trip to your GP might help. Hope the rest of your exams go well! Hang in there!


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks for replying and lots of thanks for your advice luckily my exams are over now







so ive put my funny turn down to stress and my worrying so hopefully if i keep those two things in check i should be ok , thankyou again your advice it really helped


----------

